# What about juicing marijuana for health benefits ?



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 19, 2014)

We have had several threads about using marijuana for medicinal use, usually with much debate both for and against. 
Since smoking pot has had the longtime image of a stoned hippie with scraggly hair, and dye-dyed tee-shirt, flopped out on a bean bag pillow somewhere; it is hard for some of us to relate using the same plant as a healing herb/plant/vegetable. 

 The main difference is that when you are using it as a healing food, you are using the leaves, and juicing them to drink, not finding the "bud" to smoke and get high. 
You actually need a lot more of the plant for it to help as an anti-inflammatory than you would get from smoking the plant anyway; so either using it in juice or a green smoothie is a much better plan. It has more of the properties that are anti-inflammatory, but not the part of the plant that makes you high. It is supposed to be very helpful for things like arthritis, lupus, and similar auto-immune diseases.

Here is a short youtube video that describes how to grow and juice marijuana for its healing properties:
http://youtu.be/WJ4QR2NqgWU


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

Interesting video. A few points that come immediately to mind ...

1. I'm sorry, but that one doctor sounded and looked exactly like Fred Rogers from "Mr. Rogers' Neighborhood". 

2. I'm not used to hearing cannabis referred to as a "vegetable", but it's scientifically accurate.

3. Leaves and buds contain vastly different amounts of THC, CBD and other "cuts" of active and inactive ingredients. One possible problem in doing your own juicing is if you are THC-intolerant, because depending upon the strain of cannabis you're using you might end up with more THC than CBD and have a bad reaction.

To truly get the most benefit out of CBD you need to isolate it and not allow any THC into the cut, which is pretty much impossible just using a juicer. You _could_ use a vaporizer, if it has a very precise digital temperature read-out, but the process is laborious for all but large-scale efforts.

4. I'm not sure of the relative quantities of CBD and THC in different parts of the cannabis plant - I tend to think that in conventional, non-medical cannabis you're going to get tons of THC, the stuff that gets you high. It's mostly buds and very few if any leaves. Medical marijuana is grown specifically to give higher CBD ratios (as was mentioned in the video), so in effect going to your local pot dealer, picking up an ounce of good stuff and running it through your juicer is no guarantee that you're making medicinally-effective juice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

I liked those brownies we used to run across at parties


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 19, 2014)

Sifu, thank you for the enlightening information. I am just reading to learn about the use of medical marijuana, and have no personal experience with trying to consume it as a healing food.   My early experience with smoking it was many, many years ago, and not a happy one; so that is the main part that I remember about that.
 I do remember that the pot my ex-husband got had lots of seeds in it, and crumpled up leaves. Usually, seeds come only after a plant has budded, and then flowered; so I don't know if we had what you  call "bud" or not. The seeds would explode like popcorn when you smoked it, I do remember that. 
According to the tutorial that I posted, the leaves have more of the compound that helps as an anti-inflammatory, but I do see what you are explaining, that some strains might be higher potency in one compound, and some higher in the other.

My thought was that because of the anti-pot propaganda that has circulated for the last 30-40 years, many people have a hard time to now look at it as something with healing properties. (Maybe why they now referred to it as a vegetable; however, I think it is really more of an herb than a veggie.) 

My personal thought is that it has caused much less deaths than drinking, which is legal; so whether a person wants it for medical or recreational use, they should be allowed to grow it for personal use.   
Besides, the plants are beautiful, so I would love to have a few out in my back yard!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 19, 2014)

Dear HFL,  Does this have anything to do with your user name ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Sifu, thank you for the enlightening information. I am just reading to learn about the use of medical marijuana, and have no personal experience with trying to consume it as a healing food.   My early experience with smoking it was many, many years ago, and not a happy one; so that is the main part that I remember about that.



My sympathies for not having a happy introduction to The Lady Sativa.



> I do remember that the pot my ex-husband got had lots of seeds in it, and crumpled up leaves. Usually, seeds come only after a plant has budded, and then flowered; so I don't know if we had what you  call "bud" or not. The seeds would explode like popcorn when you smoked it, I do remember that.



In the "bad old days" when I knew nothing about cannabis I just thought that a lot of seeds in the baggie meant that I was assured that it was really cannabis and not oregano. 

So much for lack of knowledge. 

There was a parody commercial many years ago done by the infamous Cheech and Chong that went - 

No stems or seeds
That you don't need
Acapulco Gold is -
* sound of long inhale *
Bad-a** weed.​




> According to the tutorial that I posted, the leaves have more of the compound that helps as an anti-inflammatory, but I do see what you are explaining, that some strains might be higher potency in one compound, and some higher in the other.



It all used to be so simple - there were only perhaps a dozen varieties that you could get. Now there are hundreds, and the confusion factor has increased geometrically. 

Still, I think it's generally good that they're discovering what varieties are best for which applications.




> My thought was that because of the anti-pot propaganda that has circulated for the last 30-40 years, many people have a hard time to now look at it as something with healing properties.



Some people wouldn't change their point-of-view if you held a gun to their head - they just hold onto their comfortable, safe, outdated and totally wrong information.



> My personal thought is that it has caused much less deaths than drinking, which is legal; so whether a person wants it for medical or recreational use, they should be allowed to grow it for personal use.



The common refrain is that NO ONE has ever died from marijuana, but I believe the truth is that a few may have had acute reactions to one compound or another in the weed and died. Hard to find factual proof, though. Certainly FAR less than alcohol ...



> Besides, the plants are beautiful, so I would love to have a few out in my back yard!



I'm sure the birds and the bunnies would thank you!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2014)

I am completely in favor of medical marijuana or recreational marijuana.  From this article I think they're saying that the raw plant is not beneficial for medical treatments.  It's under the edibles section...http://www.unitedpatientsgroup.com/resources/methods-of-consumption

This government patent talks about using it with a nebulizer, etc....interesting. http://www.cannabisinternational.org/info/Neuropathic-Pain.pdf


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Dear HFL,  Does this have anything to do with your user name ?



:lofl:it seems a little suspicious now that you mention it falcon, LOL!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I am completely in favor of medical marijuana or recreational marijuana.  From this article I think they're saying that the raw plant is not beneficial for medical treatments.  It's under the edibles section...http://www.unitedpatientsgroup.com/resources/methods-of-consumption
> 
> This government patent talks about using it with a nebulizer, etc....interesting. http://www.cannabisinternational.org/info/Neuropathic-Pain.pdf



Strange that they claim that ingesting marijuana edibles "does not deliver therapeutic benefits", yet in the following paragraph they state "Marijuana edibles are particularly helpful to relieve pain, spasticity and sleep disorders ..."


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

yes, but does it come in a "non-paranoia" formla:hide:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 19, 2014)

Falcon.....I almost fell out of my recliner laughing at that remark ! !  (not telling)

I wondered about the article claiming that it didn't help to eat/drink the leaves, when so many other articles seem to specify that consuming the raw plant is the most helpful way to use it.
However, if the government is suggesting that using a nebulizer is good, then I would suspect that they have a plan to market it and make money from making a prescription required. Why else would they bother to get a patent on marijuana for medical use unless they had a plan to market it through big Pharma.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Strange that they claim that ingesting marijuana edibles "does not deliver therapeutic benefits", yet in the following paragraph they state "Marijuana edibles are particularly helpful to relieve pain, spasticity and sleep disorders ..."



I took it to say that eating raw marijuana had no therapeutic effects, but (baked) edibles are beneficial for pain.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Falcon.....I almost fell out of my recliner laughing at that remark ! !  (not telling)
> 
> I wondered about the article claiming that it didn't help to eat/drink the leaves, when so many other articles seem to specify that consuming the raw plant is the most helpful way to use it.
> However, if the government is suggesting that using a nebulizer is good, then I would suspect that they have a plan to market it and make money from making a prescription required. Why else would they bother to get a patent on marijuana for medical use unless they had a plan to market it through big Pharma.



If I help plant, can I join in the harvest Happyflowerlady??


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I took it to say that eating raw marijuana had no therapeutic effects, but (baked) edibles are beneficial for pain.



Oh brownies, yesssssss!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I took it to say that eating raw marijuana had no therapeutic effects, but (baked) edibles are beneficial for pain.



I didn't catch that ... oh, well, doesn't matter, really - I only smoke pepperoni.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 19, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh brownies, yesssssss!!




*Went to a party a few years back with my daughter and i was watching TV  i had eaten a couple of the nice cookies that were being offered around, all of a sudden i was seeing double and mentioned it to my daughter she said Mum they have pot in them, i ended up being off my face as they had put a lot in the cookies lol if my late hubby could see me or maybe he did and laughed*   :lofl::cool1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for bringing this up HFL, it's good to know that you can juice it and reap the medical benefits.  I wasn't aware of juicing, but I see there are many articles about it online.  Here's a page of interest...http://cannadad.blogspot.com/2013/02/a-look-into-raw-organic-cannabis-juicing.html


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> *Went to a party a few years back with my daughter and i was watching TV  i had eaten a couple of the nice cookies that were being offered around, all of a sudden i was seeing double and mentioned it to my daughter she said Mum they have pot in them, i ended up being off my face as they had put a lot in the cookies lol if my late hubby could see me or maybe he did and laughed*   :lofl::cool1:



I know I got goin off topic, again, but this must have been an experience for sure Jill!!  Because of this topic and others like it, I am more curious about the benefits of pot, and maybe how to use it.  I don't have cancer thank goodness, but my Uncle did, and he used pot.  The thing I wanted to mention about juicing or baking something using it, is that "no smoke" thing.  Cigarette smoke drives me nuts (and has literally made me sick with a lung thing if I was exposed to it very long).

I know I think it was Phil had something about the smoke part of using it.  Someone said you don't smoke pot often like cigs, etc.  I haven't sat in a room with anyone smoking pot since around 83 probably.  But I do know whenever we went to visit my Uncle, I never smelled smoke, ever.  So it must not "stick" to everything like cig smoke, or if a person only smokes it a few time a day.  I'm curious to know how "much" pot it takes per day, and I'm betting it is according to the person's pain-level, different dose as with other pain-killers.

One thing for sure is I vote they legalize it for medicinal purposes for sure.  I truly don't know enough about it to say on legalizing it like cigarettes for everyone.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

I think if the current laws are any indication - 21 states with medical marijuana usage, 2 of those also with recreational usage - we're going to see most of the states legalizing the medicinal pot. The recreational aspect I think will have a much harder time making it.

That's where the analogy with tobacco and alcohol falls apart - neither of those is used for both medicinal and recreational purposes. Alcohol perhaps as a base or solvent for other drugs, but in and of itself not classified as "medicine".

If tobacco were to be used in an untouched, natural state it _might_ have _some_ value as a curative, but nowhere near the capabilities of cannabis.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 20, 2014)

Running short on time so can't read through all the posts but I was a juicing wildman for awhile and loved it.  Nothing was safe from me and my juicer.  But . . . weed?  Never crossed my mind even when partaking of the wonderfully wacky weed.  Wouldn't think there's enough . . . well, juice.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

That Guy said:


> ...  Wouldn't think there's enough . . . well, juice.



You wouldn't, would you? I mean, it's a _weed_ - how much juice can you get from a weed? 

Juicing wasn't even a thing back when I was toking, unless it was someone like Jack LaLanne juicing bananas and such.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> You wouldn't, would you? I mean, it's a _weed_ - how much juice can you get from a weed?
> 
> Juicing wasn't even a thing back when I was toking, unless it was someone like Jack LaLanne juicing bananas and such.



Now there's a good point from Phil and TG, I have juiced, not to seriously, but I tried it, a friend had a juicer, those puppies are expensive!  Well, I worked a long time with lots of thing I bought at the store.  After the pulp was divided, I think I had a glass of juice, maybe a bit more.  That was a lot of work for that little, juice.  Not to mention the expense of the ingredients.  I imagine juicing is one, healthy deal but I'd need a juice-operator along with the juicer, to fix my juice  Oh, then they might as well serve it to me too


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 20, 2014)

*Cannabis Green Smoothie Recipe and Information.*



SifuPhil said:


> You wouldn't, would you? I mean, it's a _weed_ - how much juice can you get from a weed?
> 
> Juicing wasn't even a thing back when I was toking, unless it was someone like Jack LaLanne juicing bananas and such.


OK, guys, i looked this one up just for you...
Here is a short article and recipe for making a healthy green smoothie using cannabis leaves, and other natural ingredients.
According to this writer, it is much healthier to use the leaves raw that to cook them, and this is pretty much true for most green plants; so I believe it makes sense here, as well. 
Plus, when you use the blender, you get a lot more of the plant ingested than with a juicer,  which takes a lot of time and cleanup, and wastes most of the plant.
http://twicebakedinwashington.com/2013/03/22/raw-cannabis-and-spirulina-green-smoothie/


Sifu, I am also including a fine idea for your avatar after trying the smoothie...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh shoot, just missed this for St. Patty's day!  I'm saving all these recipes HFL I appreciate them as I know at least 3 friends that have cancer, that might just want to try not just using pot, but also, have some choices in how to use it Denise


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 20, 2014)

Cannabis is actually used to treat quite a few illnesses besides just arthritis, or to help control cancer. Since cannabinoids are actually produced in the human body, and are an important part of  mother's milk for a newborn baby, I think that it is an indication that they fill a need, rather than being harmful.
This is not to say that it can't be misused, just like about anything else on this planet. The same fire that helps warm you up at nite can also burn your house down when it is not controlled adequately. Proper use is necessary, as always.
Here are a few things that pot is now successfully being used to help treat:

Cannabinoids, the active components of marijuana, inhibit tumor growth in laboratory animals and also kill cancer cells. Western governments have known this for a long time yet they continued to suppress the information so that cannabis prohibition and the profits generated by the drug industry proliferated.


THC that targets cannabinoid receptors CB1 and CB2 is similar in function to endocannabinoids, which are cannabinoids that are naturally produced in the body and activate these receptors. The researchers suggest that THC or other designer agents that activate these receptors might be used in a targeted fashion to treat lung cancer.


2. Tourette’s Syndrome
Tourette’s syndrome is a neurological condition characterized by uncontrollable facial grimaces, tics, and involuntary grunts, snorts and shouts.


Dr. Kirsten Mueller-Vahl of the Hanover Medical College in Germany led a team that investigated the effects of chemicals called cannabinols in 12 adult Tourette’s patients. A single dose of the cannabinol produced a significant reduction in symptoms for several hours compared to placebo, the researchers reported.


3. Seizures
Marijuana is a muscle relaxant and has “antispasmodic” qualities that have proven to be a very effective treatment for seizures. There are actually countless cases of people suffering from seizures that have only been able to function better through the use of marijuana.


4. Migraines 
Since medicinal marijuana was legalized in California, doctors have reported that they have been able to treat more than 300,000 cases of migraines that conventional medicine couldn’t through marijuana.


5. Glaucoma 
Marijuana’s treatment of glaucoma has been one of the best documented. There isn’t a single valid study that exists that disproves marijuana’s very powerful and popular effects on glaucoma patients.


6. Multiple Sclerosis 
Marijuana’s effects on multiple sclerosis patients became better documented when former talk-show host, Montel Williams began to use pot to treat his MS. Marijuana works to stop the neurological effects and muscle spasms that come from the fatal disease.


7. ADD and ADHD 
A well documented USC study done about a year ago showed that marijuana is not only a perfect alternative for Ritalin but treats the disorder without any of the negative side effects of the pharmaceutical.


8. IBS and Crohn’s 
Marijuana has shown that it can help with symptoms of the chronic diseases as it stops nausea, abdominal pain, and diarrhea.


9. Alzheimer’s 
Despite what you may have heard about marijuana’s effects on the brain, the Scripps Institute, in 2006, proved that the THC found in marijuana works to prevent Alzheimer’s by blocking the deposits in the brain that cause the disease.


10. Premenstrual Syndrome 
Just like marijuana is used to treat IBS, it can be used to treat the cramps and discomfort that causes PMS symptoms. Using marijuana for PMS actually goes all the way back to Queen Victoria.


Mounting Evidence Suggests Raw Cannabis is Best


Cannabinoids can prevent cancer, reduce heart attacks by 66% and insulin dependent diabetes by 58%. Cannabis clinician Dr. William Courtney recommends drinking 4 – 8 ounces of raw flower and leaf juice from any Hemp plant, 5 mg of Cannabidiol (CBD) per kg of body weight, a salad of Hemp seed sprouts and 50 mg of THC taken in 5 daily doses.


Why raw? Heat destroys certain enzymes and nutrients in plants. Incorporating raw cannabis allows for a greater availability of those elements. Those who require large amounts of cannabinoids without the psychoactive effects need to look no further than raw cannabis. In this capacity, it can be used at 60 times more tolerance than if it were heated.
Raw cannabis is considered by many experts as a dietary essential. As a powerful anti-inflammatory and antioxidant, raw cannabis may be right u there with garlic and tumeric.






Read more: http://www.trueactivist.com/still-believe-nature-got-it-wrong-top-10-health-benefits-of-marijuana/


----------

